# Sweet Easy Rainbow Meringue Cookies AKA Unicorn Farts



## kleenex (Mar 31, 2015)

Sweet Easy Rainbow Meringue Cookies AKA Unicorn Farts


Why just call it a Meringue Cookie when you call it a Unicorn Fart


----------



## Addie (Mar 31, 2015)

kleenex said:


> Sweet Easy Rainbow Meringue Cookies AKA Unicorn Farts
> 
> 
> Why just call it a Meringue Cookie when you call it a Unicorn Fart



Great idea. I went looking for food glitter. Too expensive, but I did see a lot of sites on "How to make your own glitter sugar." They all say to mix the coloring and the sugar with a fork. When I make the Christmas Wreath Cake, I put green coconut all around the outside. I put the coconut in a large container that has a lid. (An empty canister works great. Lots of room to shake the contents.) Add the coloring and shake like mad. It colors all the coconut. I suspect that the same would apply to sugar.


----------

